# Any ideas on the waste factor I should use?



## GenContractorTX (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a roof with a significant amount of waste. I'm thinking the best way to go about this one is ordering the job with 15% waste on the shingles. Then adding in my starter and ridge. I usually only use a 7-8% waste in the shingles. But this job has 53 facets, 20+ valleys, and 30+ hips. The standard for material orders is out the window here... Any suggestions would help.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd go 20% on that nightmare.


----------



## hotrod351 (May 31, 2015)

geez what a mess to figure out. not a 15 minute job figuring out what your going to need. but agree, at least 20%. if it was tile youd be able to use your hip cuts in the valley, and might be able to do the same with shingles, in fact it might be a lot easier to do just that. but what a lot of cutting, which youll have to charge extra for, after all your not laying any squares while cutting, cutting and cutting. ive always figured if the person wants a cut up roof then they can pay for it.


----------



## Everett (May 10, 2014)

18.5 will be on the money


----------



## Joetheroofer (Sep 6, 2014)

Everett said:


> 18.5 will be on the money


Doubt it 

I'd send in 20%+

Take picture of shingles before and after job.. With that many cuts including ridge and starter you could probably get insurance to pay for 25% waste.

Take your LF in valleys and ridges and rake edge and figure how many shingles on average you're going to have to cut and and write this in an email to the adjuster before you start the project.


----------



## gavelgeneralroofing (Aug 3, 2015)

22 and a kick in the nuts to the architect


----------



## Everett (May 10, 2014)

*Kick in the nuts*

Like your way of thinking General:laughing:


----------



## mikelin (Jan 19, 2017)

I would suggest 20%


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

Considering the original post is a year and a half old I got to figure he figured it out. LOl


----------



## GcontractorTX (Jul 29, 2014)

Never realized I didn't let you guys know. Lol. It came out at a little over 20% on the field shingles plus starter and ridge. Thanks for the advise guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

